# RS3 issues thread



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

As the title states.

Post up your issues.

My RS came with the exhaust rattle issue that a few other have had- It has been fixed by way of replacement of the muffler. It was bad on cold startups but also loose sounding while driving around in anything other than sport mode at times.

I also had a CEL- This lead to a PCV valve replacement.

Car has 5500k on it and there's another CEL....... who knows what it is this time. No loss of power or rough idle so I'm not overly worried. Update when I get one.

Edit: The CEL went away... I did a few good launches and opened it up harder than I had in a while and it simply went away. I expect when I go for service they will let me know what the light was for but it was on for about 4 days and has been off for about 4 now as well.


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

Two CEL lights so far. The first one was a few months after I got the car. Dealer said the code was for running lean. Dealer erased the code but did nothing otherwise, said it wasn't unusual for a new car.

Second CEL light just happened this week. I still don't know what it is given the dealer is 45 minutes away. I'm planning on buying on OBDII reader this weekend to see what the code is before I make an appointment.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

My RS also came with the exhaust rattle issue. Could hear it on the very first day as they pulled the car in the delivery room. I was like "what the....!" But as other experienced, in full Dynamic/Sport Mode it went away as the rattle originated from the driver's side flapper. Issue was checked early in August and the cat-back muffler ordered from Germany and replaced at the end of September. Cold start-ups are still crappy for a few seconds but I can at least now drive it in Comfort mode without shame (not that it happens often).

Panoramic sunroof was also adjusted since it was noisy when cracked open. Still is and from what I heard; this is a lost cause on this platform. When the car has been in the sun for hours at outside temperature above 86F, the sunroof makes horrible noises when opening and closing. Soon as the car cools off, it's gone. Pathetic :facepalm:

Got a Tire Pressure warning on my winter tire set after driving a few hundred miles on them. Check pressure; all fine although a bit lower than suggested. Did a reset through the MMI and running fine so far.

Other than that, no CEL but the car only has 3,800 some miles on it yet. Can't wait for summer to be back to put more miles on it !


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

My codes ended up being 3 instances of "Rich off idle"


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

VR6Nikopol said:


> My RS also came with the exhaust rattle issue. Could hear it on the very first day as they pulled the car in the delivery room. I was like "what the....!" But as other experienced, in full Dynamic/Sport Mode it went away as the rattle originated from the driver's side flapper. Issue was checked early in August and the cat-back muffler ordered from Germany and replaced at the end of September. Cold start-ups are still crappy for a few seconds but I can at least now drive it in Comfort mode without shame (not that it happens often).


Well....my exhaust started to make the rattling noise again as I drive in Regular/Comfort mode . It is also super noisy on start-ups. Has anyone started to manufacture aftermarket exhausts for the RS3? The blackout tips are also starting to flake. :thumbdown:


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

sounds like I made a good decision buying an A3. That is insane that such a new car has CEL issues right off the bat. Does not give me much confidence in the car once the miles start to rack up.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Elvir2 said:


> sounds like I made a good decision buying an A3. That is insane that such a new car has CEL issues right off the bat. Does not give me much confidence in the car once the miles start to rack up.


I'm not overly worried. I had issues with all my VWs and Audis but none of them were insurmountable. I even had a clutch replaced in a gti at around 12 k because the dealer noticed an issue from the factory related to a vibration dampening plate. 

This thread is really meant to help some of us share info for problem solving purposes. Gotta pay to play right.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

phospher5 said:


> I'm not overly worried. I had issues with all my VWs and Audis but none of them were insurmountable. I even had a clutch replaced in a gti at around 12 k because the dealer noticed an issue from the factory related to a vibration dampening plate.
> 
> This thread is really meant to help some of us share info for problem solving purposes. *Gotta pay to play right*.


That is right. I am just not sure about Pay to Fix part. Generally, how many affordable cars under 20K can you get with no issues for 100K miles. Hell my Golf R32 only had a CEL one timein 100K due to Vacuum lines cracking from heat. My 01 Jetta went big turbo and had no single issue with 92K miles. My other cars never had issues aside form a shortly owned Passat 2.5 which had gremlins and went back to dealer. Point being that New cars should not have issues, which always brings me to a point of, I always liked cars for their simplicity. Now everything is electric and a CEL, while it may not be a big deal will still prevent you from passing emissions and that kind of headache with a new car should not be tolerable.


----------



## Chips (Apr 10, 2008)

I’ve noticed when I turn off my car while in dynamic the next time I drive, the car is driving in comfort even though it says dynamic. I have to switch to another mode and back to dynamic. Anyone else have that issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

How do you know it's not switching? I haven't noticed this with mine but that doesn't mean its not happening. 



Chips said:


> I’ve noticed when I turn off my car while in dynamic the next time I drive, the car is driving in comfort even though it says dynamic. I have to switch to another mode and back to dynamic. Anyone else have that issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hmmmmm, not that I have noticed.....but then I normally have mine in the custom setting and it stays there for me. Maybe I'll try to check that sometime.


----------



## Chips (Apr 10, 2008)

andru1313 said:


> How do you know it's not switching? I haven't noticed this with mine but that doesn't mean its not happening.


The exhaust flaps are closed and it shifts at lower rpm just like comfort mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CominGabriel (Jun 2, 2015)

I love my RS3! No issues really.
Found a several dumb codes when I first bought it and did a full scan, cleared them, they never came back.
Rear rings were not perfectly level, caused my rings to not go on level,.
But, ordered a new one from winn motorsports, along with the black/red RS3 rear badge cheap.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Chips said:


> I’ve noticed when I turn off my car while in dynamic the next time I drive, the car is driving in comfort even though it says dynamic. I have to switch to another mode and back to dynamic. Anyone else have that issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was one of the first things I noticed as well. The dealer said this is to comply with emissions regulations. Car will always start back in Comfort Engine Map & Exhaust Note. You don't have to swap modes to get back into full Dynamic. When you shift from P to D, just tap down to get into S mode before pushing right to go into manual (M). You will see the revs bump up above 1000rpm and you will hear the flaps open.

Cheers ! :beer:


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

hmmmm, try turning the ignition to on - but not the engine.... select your drive mode as Dynamic and then fire it up.


----------



## Chips (Apr 10, 2008)

VR6Nikopol said:


> It was one of the first things I noticed as well. The dealer said this is to comply with emissions regulations. Car will always start back in Comfort Engine Map & Exhaust Note. You don't have to swap modes to get back into full Dynamic. When you shift from P to D, just tap down to get into S mode before pushing right to go into manual (M). You will see the revs bump up above 1000rpm and you will hear the flaps open.
> 
> Cheers ! :beer:


That did it thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Car is almost 1 year old now with about 6,400 miles. So far had to add a full quart of oil in the engine. Normal ?


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Car is almost 1 year old now with about 6,400 miles. So far had to add a full quart of oil in the engine. Normal ?


I added oil around 8000 kms, so a little sooner than yours. Some of it may be to crevices being filled fully for the first time as the engine works in, but I suspect these engines will use a little. maybe the equivalent to an extra litre between scheduled changes.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

phospher5 said:


> I added oil around 8000 kms, so a little sooner than yours. Some of it may be to crevices being filled fully for the first time as the engine works in, but I suspect these engines will use a little. maybe the equivalent to an extra litre between scheduled changes.


Super, thanks. I knew the 2.0T was known for a while for consuming oil. Being a new engine I guess this is normal.


----------



## Chips (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone notice when doing a tight slow turn like a 3 point turn, that the tires seem to slip? You can here and feel the tires shipping across the pavement. Is this due to the staggered setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Chips said:


> Anyone notice when doing a tight slow turn like a 3 point turn, that the tires seem to slip? You can here and feel the tires shipping across the pavement. Is this due to the staggered setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe a combination of width of the tires, dimensions of the car, tightness of the turn etc. I wouldn't worry.


----------

